# BFN Again :(



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just feel like letting it all out as everyone that knows about mines and my partners infertility journey they still don't understand any of it. 

I have jut had a BFN with Frozen Embryo Transfer and I was convinced it would work as it hatched on its own. It was a hatching blast when it was transferred. 

Anyway. Called the hospital to see what happens next and they want me to go on zoladex for 3 months and ten start ICSI again 4 months is too long for me. I want to go through my cycle in 2-3 months. I know I should just be thankful that I'm even getting a chance at all. This next one will be my last fresh cycle an if there will be any frozen then that too but hopefully won't need it  . Ok so here's my dilemma. My first ever cycle of ICSI didn't give my many follies or eggs and I'm thinking it was the zoladex. Did they start my treatment too soon from my last zoladex injection. Can I refuse zoladex? I'm getting nhs funded treatment. 

I never thought I would be here. Why have I not been blessed. Sick of seeing people pop out their third whilst I've been trying to get pregnant before they even got pregnant. And then to hear people complain about not being able to drink alcohol. Urgh I'd give up alcohol. Even everything I own for a baby. 

Ok enough ranting. Anyone been through zoladex a few times to tell me what they have been through etc

Thanks and advance


----------



## Ronnie3007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Phoenix, well I went for my blood test on Tuesday convinced it had worked and got a BFN.  We are both devastated and trying to accept the loss.  We are now looking at having my tubes unclipped, which will give me a greater chance of success.  Wish I had done that to start off with  .

Sending you lots of love and huggles, Good Luck with your new tx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

This is the worst birthday ever. My last free treatment. NEGATIVE.

I just want this day to be over the pain and disappointment is unbearable.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Big    ladies xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't sleep and I can't eat. I need to pull myself together but just don't seem able too.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey!

Does anyone have any advice on treatment after x4 ovulation induction treatments (menopur injections)?
I conceived on the first cycle but bfn ever since :-(
We were told iui could be the next step but I've heard the success rates aren't great and maybe IVF is a better option?
Any advice ladies would be greatly appreciated!

Also can anyone recommend any good clinic is Hampshire?

Thanks in advance!

X x x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300308.1560#ixzz2M3NkCrut


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi thepheonix

Like you I was also put on Zoladex for 3mths and on my 3rd injection I started stimming 2wks after this which I thought was way too soon but consultant said this was the protocol.

I have a review at the end of March to discuss and I'm very reluctant to go back on the Zoli so I'm   that my cysts haven't returned??  I only had then after my first IVF cycle and never had endo ever before either so it came as a shock to find out I had 2 relatively small endometriomas (3cm & 4cm).  My 2nd cycle ended with a BFN and I am convinced the zoli effected my eggs as they were worse than the first time with only getting 1 early blast out of 9!.

Why are you on Zoli?  I don't really know much about endo so any help / advice you can offer would be appreciated.  Are there any other treatments / surgery that can be done rather than Zoli?  One of my cysts has completely disappeared and the other has shrunk to 1cm but waiting until May for my 3rd and final cycle can these grow back??

Jen x


----------

